# Crazy growth in a planted only



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

idea. not sure if this is at all viable.

I have a half litre tank set up, with a 10w plant bulb on it.
I want to DIY co2 it, and ferts. I want to see how fast the java moss and Riccia will grow, so I can put it in for the shrimps to hide in when they're born. Will this work? Plant only.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, but it'll be hard to maintain properly due to the small volume and associated issues. For growing out moss and riccia, just let it float in your main tank, and it should do fine.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

it is doing fine.... I just want to know if I can get a LOT of growth in the next couple weeks (and outside of my tank, where I'm trying to keep things simple)


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried this with both java moss and riccia the hard this is keeping algae at bay.


----------

